# Dog burrs???



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

First time caller, long time listener. Sorry if this has already been asked. I know even I've asked this question but it was a long time ago and forgot all the great responses (I inhale paint fumes all day) :? . I took my Gordon Setter out today, and got the boor little ******* covered in burrs.

1. What's a good way to get these out?
2. What's a good way to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

Answer to both your questions: SCISSORS.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know where I heard this, or if it will even work, but you could hose her down with some non-stick cooking spray and brush her out. The butter flavor would smell the best. Let us know how it works.


----------



## Ironman (Sep 7, 2007)

On second thought, you could just get a Lab then you wouldn't have that problem. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I use an undercoat rake to remove burrs. It works pretty good.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

Try "Show Sheen" for horses.Get it at IFA or a tack store. Spray on your dogs coat really good let it dry and the burrs should slip out . spray in on before you go hunting also the burrs wont stick as easy.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I've used the PAM cooking spray on my Springer as a preventative technique. It works pretty well, I don't spray the dog down but just put some on the areas most prone to problems (chest, legs, belly). The fur becomes more oily and compact, not much sticks to it. It washes out with regular soap and water. Whatever you do, longer haired dogs are simply more high maintenance. They usually need some attention after every hunt, whether it's deburring, bathing to get the oil out, or a little of both. I haven't found a "trick" yet that magically eliminates the problem, which is one reason why I've been going with GSPs lately.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Shave teh dog in Aug...Late! Should have a fair coat but short by now... Baby oil behind the ears and feathering areas. Had brits long ago... Have GSP's now!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ironman said:


> On second thought, you could just get a Lab then you wouldn't have that problem. 8)


Ya, but I think he actually wants a bird *hunting *dog. _(O)_

I have a GWP with a pretty good coat. She gets burrs every once in a while, but not very often. Her hair is to thick and coarse. My sons setter however, that's going to be a different story all together... :evil:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> I have a GWP with a pretty good coat. She gets burrs every once in a while, but not very often. Her hair is to thick and coarse. My sons setter however, that's going to be a different story all together...


But those big ****le burrs in the beard are the worst! Granted, our wirehaired dogs don't pick up too many in the coat, but when they stick their snout into something... -#&#*!-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks everybody for your replies I really appreciate them.

Loke I do have a black lab, she was out the same time as the Gordon when he got all the burrs, the lab didn't get one. Chey the black lab would be the greatest pheasant hunting dog ever, if some how a pheasant would stay 3" behind my ankles. She wouldn't miss one of those ankle biting birds. :lol: Now if I could just get her fat ass to run ahead of me a little. _(O)_


----------



## CC (Sep 8, 2007)

Preventative...Cowboy Magic from IFA or other horse supply store. Just make sure and wash your hands after putting it on the dog, or you won't be able to hold your gun. I use it on my britt and it works like a dream.


----------

